# "Deployr:"  A Hook-Up App For When You're Downrange



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2017)

IKIS

Nope, I don't see anything at all wrong with Joe having a location-based hookup app when they're downrange.  No way anyone could geo-locate them and use it for targeting or tracking.

*link* to story

_



Deployr is a GPS-based application that works similar to the popular apps Tinder and Grindr, but specifically targeted at deployed war fighters. War fighters looking for a downrange companion.
		
Click to expand...

__
 _


----------



## AWP (Jun 26, 2017)

"Deployr, when Salsa Night just isn't good enough."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> No way anyone could geo-locate them and use it for targeting or tracking.



No worries!  The software designer took this into consideration!  

_"Heitman isn’t concerned. He points out the app comes with his patented OPSEC feature that works to mask the actual location from third parties and only links the locations of currently logged on members."_


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 27, 2017)

AWP said:


> "Deployr, when Salsa Night just isn't good enough."



Salsa Nite was NEVER not "good enough."


...or so I heard.


----------



## KiloPapa (Jun 27, 2017)

Yeah, cause deployed hookups without it never happened and never caused any issues.


----------



## The Pooze (Jun 27, 2017)

I should make a companion app called "!Medic!" to locate the nearest medic with that good blend of pills that take care of the Gonorrhea and Chlamydia.  Then I'll make another "hook up" app called FUKD for the lucky few that get the viral VD's in hopes that they'll just pound each other and not spread to others.


----------

